# What return pipe size and what pump size?



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there,

I was wondering if someone could help me calculate the return pipe size and return pump size needed. Using this calculator http://www.reefcentral.com/calc/drain.php it tells me based on (5x the volume of my 4x2x2) 570g/2160l I need a 9inches/23cm if linear overflow and a 1inch/2.54cm durso stand pipe. I am having 2 return pipes but I do not know what size to have them especially given they will go through my co2 diffuser then split into 2. As for return pump size it will have to pump to approx 4 1/2 - 5ft (through the co2 diffuser) I know each pump is different but there must be a ball park size.

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards Darren


----------

